# Is tweety mature for breeding yet



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Hi everyone
So tweety is molting right now and I don't really low his age so recently I bought 2 femails for him to breed with and so far tweety is whistleling to pearly EVERYDAY and he really likes her so am I allowed to put them in a breeding cage with a nest and let them try for a baby(if they want) but I will make sure they are both bonded before letting them make eggs
So do you think tweety is phisicaly able to make--all of my cockatiels know how to mate because they saw sunny and lemon


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

Hi...I see you are south of me...I am in Ft. Lauderdale.

Given our weather I would suggest that you might want to wait until fall to think about setting them up. From personal experiences this time of year until late September, the humidity is higher, and with our sudden storms it can cause havoc with eggs, and problems of yeast and other problems in the nest are higher this time of year. The weather and temps are better in the fall for breeding.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thank you
I am anyways waiting for sunny and lemons eggs to hatch(their first egg is due this Friday)  So until their babies are weened I won't breed them
Welcome back to the fourm when I saw that you replied I got exited--nice to hear that you live near me, and I thought I was the only one that owned a tiel in Miami


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...Thanks 

This time of year sucks with the rainy afternoons and heat. Once Sunny and Lemons eggs start hatching keep an eye on the babies. One of the main problems with babies in the nest from now til fall is sudden yeast and or sour crop in the nest. Save and print this illustration as reference. Check the nest boxes a couple times a day looking at the crop to make sure it looks like the center baby in the collage: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/uploads/1/5/2/0/15203836/1164321_orig.jpg


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Wow thanks 
Not only did you answer my question, but you gave me the most important tip of breeding
My last chick had a little accident because I never know this, the baby was really red
Thanks again


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

*<<<the baby was really red>>>*

Here is another illustration you can save too: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/uploads/1/5/2/0/15203836/1270700_orig.jpg


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks a ton!!!!
Here is a pic of thier first clutch
As you can see the smaller baby was more red and unfortunately he/she does a day after


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

When chicks hatch you might want to look at their abdomens as shown in this illustration: http://www.internationalcockatielresource.com/uploads/1/5/2/0/15203836/9058138_orig.jpg

Also with our weather or in any locations that are hot while pairs is set up I have been researching and have learned that adding a couple drops of Lemon juice and Capsicum (herbal extract from a health food store) will help to change the pH in the water and make it more alkaline and less favorable for yeast and bacterial problems in the nest. The water must be changed out 2-3 times a day so that it is fresh.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Your the best!
I'm so glad your back


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

LOL...thanks  It is great to be back!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

Baruch said:


> Thanks a ton!!!!
> Here is a pic of thier first clutch
> As you can see the smaller baby was more red and unfortunately he/she does a day after


I realize this is an older picture, but for future/current clutches, please make sure you have about 3 inches of wood shavings in there and that the eggs/babies are not resting on the wood bottom. Without gripping underneath them babies can develop terrible deformities like splayed leg.


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks
For some reason before they lay an egg the parents make a hole and lay their eggs in their, as. Much as I put the eggs on bedding the parents will keep making holes for the chicks
What can I do


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

Keep adding bedding every time you see the hole. You may not be able to stop them from doing it but you can keep putting more bedding there. Without the bedding, the eggs may have a hard time hatching as well.


----------



## tielfan (Aug 31, 2008)

This sticky includes information on dealing with parents who like to dig down to bare wood: http://talkcockatiels.com/showthread.php?t=27688


----------



## Haimovfids (Sep 19, 2012)

Thanks 
When I moved the eggs a little thaw parents didn't even touch the eggs to move them

I'm so exited because when I checked on the eggs I heard some peeps from one of the eggs
The eggs due date is tomorrow


----------



## Fredandiris (Nov 27, 2012)

I'm actually having the same problem with my pair. You can try putting a few layers of paper towels down before you put the shavings in. That way at least they're not on the bare wood when they dig down. 
For my pair I put some paper towels, then a small soft blanket then a bunch more paper towels on top of that. Worked out perfectly fine for me, all 5 eggs hatched, although now Im using aspen shavings.


----------

